# Happy Birthday



## Marvin (Sep 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday to Rich Parsons!!!! :drinkbeer  :drinkbeer :drinkbeer   
You don't look a day over 45!!!:ultracool 
Marvin


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 12, 2005)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to Rich Parsons!!!! :drinkbeer  :drinkbeer :drinkbeer
> You don't look a day over 45!!!:ultracool
> Marvin



MWUAHAHAHHAHAHAHA, Hanging out with younger people and coloring of the hair does wonders 

Thanks!


----------



## Seigi (Sep 12, 2005)

Happy B-Day Rich, Hope you have a good one!!! 
artyon: 

Enoch


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday Rich Parsons.
I hope u have a wonderful day.
artyon: artyon:


----------



## Sarah (Sep 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday Rich   Have a fantastic day


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 12, 2005)

Happy, happy, birthday Rich, 


 http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSzeb012YYNZ


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 12, 2005)

Happy birthday big brother Rich.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 12, 2005)

. artyon:  :drinkbeer  :wavey:  :ladysman:  :hammer:  :flushed:  :flushed:


----------



## Tgace (Sep 12, 2005)

Happy B-Day Rich.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks ! Everyone


----------



## ppko (Sep 13, 2005)

Ahh crap a day late but nobody sang to you so everyone join in

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday Rich Parsonssssssssssss
Happy birthday to you


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 13, 2005)

Best wishes to you on this day  :drinkbeer 

Dose this mean eveyone gets to beat on you with a stick


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 13, 2005)

Heppy burpsday to you.
Heppy burpsday to you.
Hibby burbzdey deer Rikki.
Hebby burpsday to yoo.

Dan


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 13, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Best wishes to you on this day  :drinkbeer
> 
> Dose this mean eveyone gets to beat on you with a stick




And this would be different from any other day how?  :lol:


----------



## evenflow1121 (Sep 13, 2005)

happy birthday man best wishes.


----------



## bart (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry I'm late! Happy Birthday!


----------

